# lohnt sich die grafikkarten-aufrüstung?



## cooper79 (29. Januar 2018)

*lohnt sich die grafikkarten-aufrüstung?*

hallo, wie die überschrift schon vermuten lässt brauche ich euren rat ob eine aufrüstung lohnt oder nicht.
verbaut ist zur zeit eine 

MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G

und ich überlege diese durch eine 

MSI Nvidia GeForce GTX1050 Ti Gaming X 4GB (es kommt preislich nur diese graka infrage)

zu ersetzen.

ist das eine sinnvolle überlegung?


----------



## Bonkic (29. Januar 2018)

nein.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein.



Wenig hilfreich. 

Besser mit Begründung:

Bonkics Aussage ist schon richtig, es wäre keine gute Idee, die 970 durch eine 1050 Ti zu ersetzen, denn die 1050 ist etwas schwächer als die 970.

Du müsstest mindestens eine 1060 anschaffen, um einen nennenswerten Leistungszuwachs zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2018)

Die GTX 970 ist je nach Spiel sogar locker 30% schneller, daher wäre das Unfug, außer du bekommst für die GTX 970 viel mehr als die 1050 Ti kostet und wärst mit der geringeren Leistung trotzdem noch zufrieden 


Und eine GTX 1060 6GB: selbst wenn sie nur 240€ kosten würde, würde die sich nicht "lohnen". Du hast da ca 15% mehr Leistung in Full-HD als bei der GTX 970, in manchen Games vlt auch 20%. Das lohnt sich also nicht, außer du würdest am Ende vlt nur 50-60€, wenn es Dir das wert ist vlt auch 100€ zahlen abzüglich des Gebrauchtpreises der GTX 970.


Du kannst es ja mal ausrechnen: einige GTX 970 bringen derzeit durch den irren Preis-Boom auf dem Markt 200€ - wenn Du dann wiederum eine GTX 1060 6GB für 300€ erhaschen kannst, dann "lohnt" es sich vielleicht doch...?


----------



## cooper79 (29. Januar 2018)

ok, dank euch für die schnellen antworten, ich werde dann von der überlegung abstand nehmen^^


----------



## Promego (29. Januar 2018)

Und für die Zukunft,  solltest du vor einem ähnlichen Problem stehen: LMGTFY


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2018)

Wenn würde sich nur ein Wechsel auf eine GTX 1070 und aufwärts lohnen. Dann kommt auch eine entsprechende Mehrleistung dabei herum. Ansonsten warten und später eine Karte kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn würde sich nur ein Wechsel auf eine GTX 1070 und aufwärts lohnen. Dann kommt auch eine entsprechende Mehrleistung dabei herum.


 Mit einem Blick auf die aktuellen Preise lohnt sich an sich auf absehbare Zeit rein GAR nix... eine GTX 1070 bekommst du derzeit nicht unter 555€ - das sind über 155€ (AKA über 38% )  mehr als vor nem Monat ^^

da kann man nur beten, dass die eigene Graka nicht abkackt und man eine neue braucht...


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2018)

Das stimmt auch wieder. Das haben wir aber den geldgeilen Minern zu verdanken die die GPU-Preise nach oben getrieben haben.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch wieder. Das haben wir aber den geldgeilen Minern zu verdanken die die GPU-Preise nach oben getrieben haben.


 wieso "aber", ich hab doch nix anderes gesagt?    es hat neben den Minern auch noch mit den Speicherpreisen zu tun, wobei das nur ein Teil des Aufpreises ist. Wegen einer Verteuerung von DDR4-RAM von 40 auf 80 Euro für 8GB wird eine Graka mit GDDR5-RAM ja nicht gleich um 100€ teurer...


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2018)

*lohnt sich die grafikkarten-aufrüstung?*

Nein es ist schlichtweg Angebot vs. Nachfrage. Was auch indirekt mit den Speicherpreisen zu tun hat. Aber nicht nur. So oder so ist es momentan eine schlechte Zeit für GPU und RAM-Aufrüstung. Beides ist aktuell richtig teuer. [emoji20]


----------



## Vordack (29. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch wieder. Das haben wir aber den geldgeilen Minern zu verdanken die die GPU-Preise nach oben getrieben haben.



Und mir, ich ab mir vor nem Monat auch eine geschossen


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2018)

Wegen Dir kostet die Grafikkarte jetzt anteilig 0,00002 Cent mehr.


----------



## Vordack (29. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wegen Dir kostet die Grafikkarte jetzt anteilig 0,00002 Cent mehr.



Genau Mann! BÄM! So macht man daß!!!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nein es ist schlichtweg Angebot vs. Nachfrage.


 ja sicher, sagt ja keiner was anderes.   Hohe Nachfrage nach GPU-Power und nach Speicher, daher werden Grafikkarten teurer.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2018)

Und die Speichernachfrage kommt durch die zig Gerätetypen die nach RAM verlangen (Tablets, PC, Smartphones) und eben die Miner die statt 1-2 GPU 20, 50 oder 100 Stück auf einmal kaufen für ihre Miningfarmen.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und die Speichernachfrage kommt durch die zig Gerätetypen die nach RAM verlangen (Tablets, PC, Smartphones) und eben die Miner die statt 1-2 GPU 20, 50 oder 100 Stück auf einmal kaufen für ihre Miningfarmen.



Kaufen professionelle Miner denn überhaupt GPUs? Ich dachte, die haben eigentlich nur ASICs im Einsatz...


----------



## Vordack (29. Januar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kaufen professionelle Miner denn überhaupt GPUs? Ich dachte, die haben eigentlich nur ASICs im Einsatz...



Nen Kumpel entwickelt so etwas gerade (Miningmaschine mit Rasperri Pi und meheren gekopelten Chips) und er benutzt ganz andere Chips als Graka (zu teuer) oder normale CPUs die genau auf diese Art von Arbeit ausgelegt sein sollen.


----------



## MrFob (29. Januar 2018)

Hey, ich will jetzt nicht den Thread hijacken oder so, haette aber auch mal ne Frage an Herby und Konsorten, die in ne aehnliche Richtung geht:
Ich habe meinen derzeitigen PC 2014 zusammengebaut und damals diese GraKa verbaut:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487040
Ja, ist ne olle GForce 780 aber immerhin mit 6GB VRAM.
Damit bin ich bisher eigentlich immer gut gefahren, da mir so um die 30FPS auch normalerweise  genug sind, 4K oder so brauche ich auch nicht, spiele meist auf 1080p. Da 2017 auch nix tolles fuer mich dabei war ist das letzte recht anspruchsvolle Spiel, womit ich mein Rig belastet habe so was gewesen wie Dues Ex: Mankind Devided oder Doom und Titanfall 2, also nicht das allerneueste vom neuen, die liefen aber alle einwandfrei auf hohem bis hoechsten Detailgraden. Nur die neue Alpha 3.0 von Star Citizen laeuft jetzt halt mit 10 FPS, aber da weiss man ja auch nicht, ob's nun an der eigenen Maschiene oder am Server liegt. 
Da ich aber 2018 sicher auch mal neuere Kalliber wie ACrigins, Far Cry 5 etc. spielen will bin ich aber langsam doch am hadern, ob man nicht doch langsam aufruesten sollte, auch wenn GraKas halt nach wie vor immer teurer werden. Also steht wohl ein Kaufrausch irgendwann im Jahr 2018 an.

Also, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn aufruesten, dannn auf was? Mein normaler MO war eigentlich immer, lieber mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und einmal ordentlich aufruesten, und dann is auch wieder gut fuer die naechsten 4 Jahre oder so, anstatt immer nur klein klein zu fahren. Also ne 1080? Oder braucht man die echt nur fuer 4K und VR?
Kommt demnaechst eigentlichd ann schon wieder ne neue Generation raus, auf die man vielleicht noch warten sollte? Ist davon auszugehen, das GraKas in der naeheren Zukunft vielleicht auch mal wieder guenstiger werden oder wird sich der Aufwaerts Trend bei den Preisen erstmal fortsetzen?
Wie wuerde eine neue Karte sich ueberhaupt mit meinem Prozessor und Mainboard vertragen? Meine CPU ist ein Intel i7 4790k 4.0GHz
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369
Das Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte GA z97X:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128707
Meine 16GB RAM sollten ja erstmal reichen denke ich, egal was sonst so los ist.

Also, Fragen ueber Fragen. Bin leider im Moment so gar nicht in der Hardware-Szene drin, drum, wenn jemand ein paar coole Insights hat, die er hier teilen will waere das sehr willkommen.
Cheers!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kaufen professionelle Miner denn überhaupt GPUs? Ich dachte, die haben eigentlich nur ASICs im Einsatz...



ja sicher, das ist ja eben ein ganz wichtiger Grund dafür, warum der Markt leergefegt ist. Es sind aber keine Miner aus D, sondern aus Ländern, wo der Strom so günstig ist, dass es sich eben immer noch lohnt. Rein von der Architektur her eignen sich viele GPUs halt sehr gut dafür, es hat sich nur bis vor nem Jahr nicht gelohnt, aber inzwischen lohnt es sich wegen der irren Cryptowährungs-Spekulationen.

Sicher sind einige CPUs noch besser geeignet, aber offenbar lohnt es sich eben, auch GPUs einzubinden. Vlt. halt auch weil man beim Nutzen einer CPU für Mining dann eh schon "den Rest" der Hardware hat.



@MrFob: lieber nen eigenen Thread. Eine GTX 1070 würde an sich erstmal reichen, aber eine 1080 wäre natürlich besser, aber dann eben NOCH mal teurer...


----------



## MrFob (29. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja sicher, das ist ja eben ein ganz wichtiger Grund dafür, warum der Markt leergefegt ist. Es sind aber keine Miner aus D, sondern aus Ländern, wo der Strom so günstig ist, dass es sich eben immer noch lohnt. Rein von der Architektur her eignen sich viele GPUs halt sehr gut dafür, es hat sich nur bis vor nem Jahr nicht gelohnt, aber inzwischen lohnt es sich wegen der irren Cryptowährungs-Spekulationen.
> 
> Sicher sind einige CPUs noch besser geeignet, aber offenbar lohnt es sich eben, auch GPUs einzubinden. Vlt. halt auch weil man beim Nutzen einer CPU für Mining dann eh schon "den Rest" der Hardware hat.


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann profitieren die Miner bei den Grafikkarten vor allem davon, dass sie so gut auf parralelle Prozesse ausgelegt sind. Eine 8-Kern CPU ist zwar pro Kern schneller und flexibler, ne 1080 hat aber gleich mal 3584 Kerne. Ich kenn mich jetzt mit Mining selbst nicht so gut aus, aber ich denke mal, dass die halt extrem parallelisieren koennen und deshalb die GraKas die guenstigste Loesung fuer viel Power in dem Fall sind.



> @MrFob: lieber nen eigenen Thread. Eine GTX 1070 würde an sich erstmal reichen, aber eine 1080 wäre natürlich besser, aber dann eben NOCH mal teurer...



Ja mach ich dann mal. Werde mich evtl. vorher selbst auch wieder ein bisschen einlesen. Dachte ich frag einfach mal, weil der Thread Titel so schoen gepasst hat, aber hast recht, will nicht vom OP ablenken, sorry.


----------

